# Stuck Oil Drain Plug...



## actionc (Oct 12, 2011)

go to harbor freight and get an impact driver .


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried gently tapping the screw with an old screwdriver and hammer, sometimes that will help loosen the screw


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Tonight, I'm going to lay the motor down flat on the ground, so I can put a little more force on it and try your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluewrench


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had to assist with a few abused older outboards. Not mine!   

I've found a few that it appeared as if the drainscrews had never been touched, since new.
I've had to modify very large screw drivers, using a grinder and file, to modify the blade
to obtain an exact fit to the drainscrew slot, so the blade wouldn't slip. Then using an adjustable
wrench on the flats of the screwdriver shaft, just above the flare of the blade,
was able to pop the threads loose. Be careful, you don't want to shear the screw off.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Got it! Tried the impact driver and it barely budged (but it did move it slightly). Soaked it in penetrating oil and attempted the modified flathead screwdriver and vice grips...nothing. Ground the tip of an old chisel flat and used it to tap each side of the screw in a counterclockwise direction with a hammer...voila! It came free! 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad you got it ! I have VW tools that I used on relief plunger screws 1/2" drive ... fork great on the foot drains ...


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

Glad to hear that you made it work. An impact driver plus penetrating oil does wonders in these type situations.


----------

